# Need info on Northern Tender (334) in this case.



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Will start my 334 tender project soon. Plan on powder painting the bare shell on the above.
Will have to take all the hand rails off. Have question on the long side rails on top of the tender. (Behind the coal) Here is my question: Do I slip the long rails out of the small holders or do the holders with the rail attached pop out of the small holes in the casting? Have never tried to take this part off before. Anybody?? Thanks in advance-Larry:dunno:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a 334DC and it is apart in a project box awaiting time for me to return to it. I did not pay much attention when I disassembled it, so I am unsure how these come off. The rails on the boiler are held in place with small cotter pins through the boiler shell. I would expect the same thing at the tender. If you remove the tender shell from the chassis, can't you see how they are held in place?


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Nuttin But Flyer;300923 If you remove the tender shell from the chassis said:


> NBF: Thanks for the response. No as the picture below indicates nothing comes through the
> bottom; just solid casting. Hate to bother Doug again (At Portlines) but if no answer here I will e-mail him. Anybody?? Larry


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I can't remember if I took my handrails off of my tender when I re-did. Like Don says, I suspect they are just cotter pins, but if you say they don't come through all the way, I'm at a loss.:dunno:


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

My Bad!:thumbsdown: Didn't look hard enough I guess. Those pins where there so took off the whole unit with
the rails still attached along with the back rails. Got tender completely bare and took to my
powder painter. He suggested I use "satin" color which is 30% Gloss with this perticular painter. He said it will match up with the color of the original paint. OK; thanks:appl: to everyone who responded. Will put of picture of it when it comes back. Larry


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

OK; just got back from my powder painter. Results look good to me;:thumbsup: 30% gloss. He calls
this "Satin" finish. Waiting now for Port Lines order to complete the 334 project. Comments always welcome-Larry


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks great. If you plan on using dry rub transfers, they work great, but set-up is critical.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Can't wait to see the finished lettering....the paint job looks fabulous.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Ok; got done "detailing" the 334 Tender with the "Dry Transfer Rubs" from Port Lines. Got only marginal results. "American Flyer" came out OK; but don't look original to me. The UP
"Herald" came out bad. I could not get the transfers to work with those small rivets that are
protruding on the Northern Tenders. I'm a patient guy but these "Dry Transfers" are not my bag. Starting to think there is no way to duplicate the original markings. Comments Please. Picture below. Has anybody had luck with the UP Herald??
Larry:smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I have yet to try to reletter any of my engines. Everyone I spoke to about it recommends the dry transfer method, but I see that can be questionable. Perhaps a water decal for the herald? I know those are out there. But my next question is how do you remove a dry transfer that didn't work right without screwing up the paint job?


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Nuttin But Flyer;304525 Perhaps a water decal for the herald? I know those are out there. But my next question is how do you remove a dry transfer that didn't work right without screwing up the paint job?[/QUOTE said:


> N/B/F: Thanks for the response; taking them off is easy. Put scotch tape over them and they pull right off. Talked to Doug (Port Lines) and he said you can never get them to look like the originals. He does not sell a water decal herald. Those small protruding rivets are the problem. Will send this back to the "engineering"
> and see what develops. Anybody else out there with ideas? Larry


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Grind off those few small rivets. They're so small, and you must get right up to see them. The sad part is the loss of your powder-coating there.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

flyernut said:


> Grind off those few small rivets. They're so small, and you must get right up to see them. The sad part is the loss of your powder-coating there.


Thanks but no thanks; would do more damage for sure.Will try again and see what happens. Thanks-Larry


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Unfortunately, those heralds go right over the rivets.. Sorry, I don't have an answer.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks flyernut for the response. I just bought the following on ebay ($5);a Dry Transfer
tool that helps apply them. Maybe with it I can have better results. Larry:dunno:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

There are other manufacturers that sell water-based decals with UP herald....I've seen them, but cannot remember the name offhand. Perhaps a web search will reveal them? I may have to get one of those tools as well if I plan applying transfers.


----------

